# Tips of fur are white and clumpy after beach



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like undercoat that desperately needs brushing out!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

yeah- need a good hour or three w a comb. And if you have a dryer, that'd make it go faster.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Means there's this much dead coat that needs to be brushed/combed out. Blow dryer loosens them up and sends most of that flying, but still needs a good combing. Regular comb.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

A good brushing or undercoat rake. We would say we could knit a blanket out of the "spun gold"


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

It's just shedding, you need to comb comb comb.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Oooooooooh I'd love to get my hands on him! Needs a good brushing with a comb or undercoat rake. It's dead fur that needs to come out.


----------



## Goldenlifegirl (Jul 1, 2020)

JDandBigAm said:


> It looks like undercoat that desperately needs brushing out!


Thanks so much for replying. I did just that and she looks so much better!


----------



## Goldenlifegirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Oooooooooh I'd love to get my hands on him! Needs a good brushing with a comb or undercoat rake. It's dead fur that needs to come out.


Thanks so much for replying. I did just that and she looks so much better!


----------



## Goldenlifegirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Oooooooooh I'd love to get my hands on him! Needs a good brushing with a comb or undercoat rake. It's dead fur that needs to come out.


Thanks so much for replying. I did just that and she looks so much better!


----------



## Goldenlifegirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> Oooooooooh I'd love to get my hands on him! Needs a good brushing with a comb or undercoat rake. It's dead fur that needs to come out.


Thanks so much for replying. I did just that and she looks so much better!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Yup that's all undercoat. Also if he happens to be going into the ocean (what Golden wouldn't?!), make sure to rinse him off well with fresh water. The salt from the seawater can really dry out their coat and skin.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Undercoat rake. If you gently tug on one of those fluffs, I bet it comes right out. I’m not suggesting you do that for all of them. lol


----------

